# Micro-Chipping and Shell Tagging



## HelloBella (May 19, 2014)

I have Bella booked in to be micro-chipped next week - eeeek! I feel very mean but I know it's necessary. Micro-chipping Bells has been on my to-do list for a while now but is one of those things that never made top priority. However, after a little escapade on her behalf this weekend I decided it is time to get it done.

I called round a number of vet clinics and quotes ranged from £9.99 to ££92! The more expensive procedures included anesthesia which I am not at all keen on, but goes to show it is definitely worth shopping around and making sure your vet is clued up on tortoises.

Anyway, having Bella micro-chipped is one thing, but how can I be certain that any Joe Bloggs who might find her (should she get lost) will know this and know that she is being missed? I wondered if there was some way to indicate that she had been chipped such as a note on her shell. I really don't want to mark her shell as I think it is beautiful as it is but I have read in some places that other owners have 'labelled' their torts using a written sticker sealed with an epoxy glue such as araldite. See link here: http://www.tortoisegroup.org/infosheets/infosheet05.php

I was wondering if it would be possible to place this tag just underneath the inside of the shell, say round her back end or just underneath one of her legs, where it will get spotted if someone is checking her out but won't be obvious. Also, does this technique last and is it absolutely safe?

Advice, as ever, much appreciated.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 19, 2014)

I have a large Sulcata that was micro chipped in 2010. The Vet put it in with a large syringe at the back top of his neck. It took 2 seconds and the tortoise did not even flinch. If he's lost will someone scan him for the chip? I don't know. But it is my understanding that tortoises in the UK must be chipped, so I'm thinking if lost yours would be scan automatically. 
Here's a link to another big Sulcata who has a tag on his shell. I am not sure that tag has anything to do with a chip, but I am providing a link so you can see the tag and ask the keeper how they fixed it to his carapace...

tortoiseforum.org/threads/walkingrock-gets-a-treat.92837/#post-863630


----------



## Kele7710 (May 19, 2014)

Only Hermanns in the UK have to be micro chipped, when I got Stanley he was already micro chipped and came with certificates


----------



## HelloBella (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Maggie  I bet your Salcuta's a bit bigger than Bella but she's a grown Russian so hopefully won't be too traumatised by the chip. I think you're right Kele, Bella certainly isn't chipped yet and Lulah before her who was a Greek wasn't either (though I think Lulah will have pre-dated microchips, bless her!)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 19, 2014)

Only Hermanns in the UK have to be micro chipped, when I got Stanley he was already micro chipped and came with certificates

Thanks for the clarification


----------

